
T-Mobile: Millimeter wave 5G won’t scale beyond dense urban areas - selimthegrim
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/04/millimeter-wave-5g-will-never-scale-beyond-dense-urban-areas-t-mobile-says/
======
zw123456
There is an aspect of mmwave that gets missed by a lot of tech watchers and
some mobile operators. In low and mid band, repeaters are reviled because they
create a lot of adjacent interference. In the mmwave band, due to the short
wave length, array antennas are viable and hence, the beam widths are very
narrow, antenna efficiency goes up with frequency. Repeaters do not generate
interference because of the narrow beam widths. That means that low cost
repeaters that require little or no power, no fiber can be used to extend the
signal dramatically at a very low cost. This is the secret sauce that some
carriers have figured out.

